# Rose Queen



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just a quick shot of one of my Rose_Queens once again-

Thanks for looking

View attachment 183689


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Great shot


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

amazing color on that rose. has it ever divided?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Very cool shot. I"m fascinated by SW but too poor to try it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mykil73g said:


> Very cool shot. I"m fascinated by SW but too poor to try it.


Thanks Sir,for the kind words...

It's not as bad as everyone makes it out to be-----But it is alot more than fresh thats for sure....


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Is a rose queen just a RBTA?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> Is a rose queen just a RBTA?


Yes they be the same thing from what I understand...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Never heard it called that before. LOL must be a AK thing!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> Never heard it called that before. LOL must be a AK thing!


I have no clue honestly...

It's just a name I picked it up from my LFS man....Most certainly could be just an AK thing...who the heck knows...

I'll just refer to it as a red bubble tip from now on


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL I wasn't giving you sh*t or anything but was more less just curious. Do the tips ever get bubbles??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> LOL I wasn't giving you sh*t or anything but was more less just curious. Do the tips ever get bubbles??


No worries.....

They dont get much bigger than what is seen in the pics really.....All 6 of them are the same exact way...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Amazing...

That's magazine quality right there...!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice


----------

